# Question about Shetland Prices



## Bluerocket (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Folk:

I am a mini owner.. I have been oogling the gorgeous Shetlands in the Journal (this issue and back issues). My preference is for the Classics (although the Moderns are nice too)

Have NO IDEA what price range the Classic's go for..

There are many I love.. a several capture my attention at first glance...

Snicker Hill OK, Raven of Birdhaven and Raven's son Hicory Blue Chips are a couple of them

Anyone care to give me an idea of the starting price (or price range) for

weanling foals by stallions such as these stallions?

What Classic Shetland stallion(s) would be a roughly equivalent stallion for Classic Shetlands that Buckeroo is for minis? Are there any particular ones that have had a great impact on the breed?

Thanks for your time and your response.






J Jay


----------



## Sungold (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of Raven of Bird Haven myself. He is a National Champion, Halter Hall of Fame, and a double Superior Sire (having sired 12+ Hall of Fame winners). I own a Raven daughter who brought home 2 National Top Tens in halter at last years Congress and I hope to get her into the Hall of Fame some day too. I e-mailed with Wilkonson Pony Farm, Raven's owners, last spring and they said that his weanling fillies usually started at around $2000 and the colts a little less.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the response. and thanks to those of you who PMed me information.

I am not in the market now.. but may be in the next year.

Your shetlands are BEAUTIFUL!!! the moderns are flashy and hot and gorgeous but a bit too much horse for me to handle. The Classics are just that Classically beautiful with intelligence and beauty.

JJay


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 26, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Judy, I love the Michigan Classics. THe <Midget Mike children and grand children. My gelding Teddy is a foundation seal classic and a mini. My yearling colt is also a mini and a classic. Dr Taylor has a production sale every may and he has some double reg horses go from 2800 to 5600, some classic only ponies beautiful yearling mares went for about 1000 to 1800. Look up taylor pony farm and go to the auction page the pics and prices are listed there. now I will make you sick..... I only paid 1100 for Ryans pony Cana, her filly and bred to a 100% arenosa stud. All three for the 1100! that was a bargain that will never happen again thats for sure.[/SIZE]

Lyn

ps I have a really nice classic that can show as a modern pleasure which is not so hot yearling colt bay with a white spot on his butt a white tail and 4 high white legs for only 800. and he may stay small enough to be a B mini too!


----------



## Erica (Jun 26, 2004)

I only have my one modern pleasure mare that I show, but as far as Classics go I think that Jacque Mason's - WallStreet Miniatures and Shetlands and then Belinda Bagby - Cross Country Farm has some of the best. Jacque has a TO die For gelding - Mitz who I just absolutly LOVE. Belinda's Stallion Bright is awesome and she has a very very nice weanling filly by him. Jacque has the ROCK "E" line of horses and they are awesome, like Heads Up, Navigator, Showgirl, Sarah........I could go on and one.

When I decide I want another shetland I am going to get a classic from one of them to show with my modern.


----------

